# Uh Oh! (funny hedgie story)



## baby_hedgie (Aug 25, 2016)

when I got my Hedgehog Piper the breeder told us she was a female but 2 days ago I took her outside to take some pictures,while looking back at the photo's I find one of the pictures showing her having a strange bump on her belly. I had read how to tell the gender of your hedgehog,I kept saying to myself "There's just no way she could be a male! the breeder said she was female!" So I decided to put Piper in a clear container and take a look, turns out my little girl is a little boy! I felt really bad for naming him Piper so now his name Zazu from Lion King! I thought it would be a funny story to share  

(The same thing happened to my cat Jaws!)


----------



## kelseyfougere (Aug 1, 2016)

I had the same thing happen with my bunnies! We were told they were both females needless to say we were over run with bunnies!


----------



## baby_hedgie (Aug 25, 2016)

Oh no lol!


----------



## Bramble (Aug 16, 2016)

I specifically requested a female from the breeder, I also a few weeks into owning 'Briar', realised that her 'bits' were moving further and further up her belly away from her tail as she grew. Needless to say between her tail and her 'bits', she was growing testicles. Now she's Bramble 😄

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## baby_hedgie (Aug 25, 2016)

Oh my gosh! That's hilarious!


----------



## GreySquirrelKnits (Sep 29, 2016)

Oh no! Haha! Love "her" new name.


----------

